

An unordered list of thoughts I had during a conference call with a potential client today - joe
http://www.joethepeacock.com/2007/10/unordered-list-of-thoughts-i-had-during.php

======
alex_c
I'll have to remember the term "Digg-a-book-apedia-r site".

------
Tichy
I recommend some Yoga lessons. Or maybe just a new job?

------
rms
Hi Joe. I like your writing.

<http://www.mentallyincontinent.com/> for everyone else.

------
edw519
I understood it all except for one thing.

Is Facebook the internet?

------
myoung8
That was awesome.

